# New building question



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

I bought a building kit off ebay that is made from western red cedar and my dad was building it for me. Long story short he has been retired for 10yrs now and living in a senior citizen apartment complex with not a lot to do so I figured this would be something to keep him occupied on cold days. As it turns out he is having troubles with the kit and has not been able to find a suitable glue to adhere the cedar together to well. Plus the peices are so small for the framing he has become frustrated with the whole thing and switched over to using masonite for the walls. Now me not being a carpenter like dad was, how well will the masonite hold up out doors? And what type glue does anyone else use for cedar? Any advice is definitely appreciated.

Sean


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I really don't think Masonite is appropriate for exterior long tern use, however Masonite type materials have been used for siding materials in the past. It may be Ok beneath some other type weatherproof covering. If it gets wet or very damp, it may warp or sag. You would be better off using a cement board or plexiglass, however fastening them is another story. 

Cedar is the right wood for exterior use. The appropriate glue is TiteBond III which is waterproof. TiteBond II is only water resistant. This glue needs to be clamped or held in position for 8 to 24 hours until it is completely dry. Most of us use the glue in conjunction with a pin or brad nailer, but some form of small nail may hold it long enough for the glue to dry. Clamps or bands will help.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a big fan of using E-6000. The secret to using it is to let the excess ooze out and then DON"T TOUCH IT. Wait at least 1 hour for the E-6000 to start to set up and you can just peel the excess away. If you try to remove the excess right away, it just smears everywhere. If you wait longer then 24 hours it is very difficult to remove. You can purchase the E-6000 from TAP Plastics.[/b]
If you use REAL Masonite, usually a darker brown/red color, and you paint the inside and outside, you should get quite a few years of outdoor use. The acrylic plastic would last forever and the E-6000 will glue the acrylic to the framework.
Russ Miller


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually use Titebond II for cedar. I also use Phenoseal vinyl adhesive caulk especially for cedar shingles. 
I made a cedar smith pond junction kit barn and used the recommended Testors wood glue and that has held up well over the years. 

-Brian


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Well to my surprise this afternoon I went to my folk's place and Dad had the building finished with an extra touch. Pics are being posted in another posting.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, sounds like it time to fix dad up with another building to assemble. 

Randy


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

That is what I said Randy and he asked me not to use one of those type kits again, LOL. But I have a few others for him to start on soon.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Timberline Station log building kits are fun and a bit easier - http://www.timberlinestation.com/servlet/StoreFront 



















-Brian


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Brian I do like the looks of them and will check into them. 

Sean


----------



## Tom Ruddell (Jan 9, 2008)

In between leaving them out and taking them in is storing them "out." There are four storage structures on the Bethlehem Central that shelter all but one of the buildings. I explained part of that and tried to post pictures but, for some reason, lost what I wrote and the images appeared here but then disappeared. It has been a while since I've been active on MLS and I'll try to figure out how to post pictures and put 'em up. In almost 10 years of operation, building maintenance on the BCR has been almost zero. It takes time to set up and put away, but the storage places are handy and it's well worth it.

Is there a tutorial somewhere on posting pictures? My photos from years ago are still stored and I added two pix to my space but the formula must've changed on how to get them to appear without making the text disappear (as you can tell, I've got 9 thumbs on each hand when it comes to confusers).









Tom Ruddell
Bethlehem Central Railroad
Midland City (Dothan), Alabama
www.gardenrailwayministry.com


----------

